# Socializing can be tough...



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

It's been a tough road socializing these two sweeties... not making alot of progress.....some are just alot easier than others. Nikki (the male upfront) is the toughest I've had....Tasha (his sister) is a little better. If they are deemed "unadoptable", Don and I will just keep them here with us... they seem so very happy to be here and we love them irregardless. Perhaps with alot more time and work, Nikki will come out of his shell!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What kitty eye candy! They're beautiful. Perhaps they know where they have it good, and don't want to leave. You might have to spell "a-d-o-p-t-i-o-n" around those two. I think they understand English!


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Some ferals adapt to their tamers only, it depends on the cats. Either way if you adopt them out or not you win because if you keep them your lucky, their just gorgeous!


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

One of my ferals still refuses to be touched ..in all other respects she is a housecat she sleeps on the bed and shows no fear of us .. but we cant touch her .....

I could never part with her she knows us too well


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

What beautiful babies!  I hope they come around and become proper housecats (either yours or someone else's). At least they didn't run in fear from the camera. They posed quite nicely for you.

It's funny how different feral cats will socialize so differently, even when they're from the same litter.


----------

